
Jasuto: Make music by constructing graphs of signal processing nodes - kqr
http://jasuto.com/main/
======
kqr
This has been one of my primary timekills as of late. I know next to nothing
about both music and signal processing, but if I were to learn either, this
would be how!

Lots of super interesting anecdotes in the manual as well, such as the author
stating "this node is mostly useful in scripts" or "this node outputs the
values of the accelerometer of the device" or "this can be used in the
detection of certain frequencies". Makes me feel like the application has a
much wider use than just creating music...

